# From Reptile Cage to Buck House



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

So, I got an idea. I needed a little house for my Nigi bucks. And the boys decided to rearrange the gameroom, which left my old reptile cage I built for a Tegu, and then my beardie lived in, sitting in my living room. So the wheels start turning..

The reptile cage before:










Reptile cage after! I took the top off and the door. I cut part of the top, where the light had been, and used the remaining over the door opening. Turned it upside down so that the bottom was now the roof, and screwed a second board over it to make it stronger. Wah-lah, a buck house!










Too small for very large bucks obviously, but just right and cozy for my two Nigerian bucks. You can see Cinder's butt too...she followed them in LOL.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool! I like the coziness it provides....Even though my boys have a shed, I'm thinking of having a little house built just for the fact that Teddy can be a creep and thinks the entire shed is his.

Finding new uses for un used things is great! Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very cool idea! I love resuing things!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

looks cozy for the boys


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice....great idea.... :thumb: :greengrin: :hi5:


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Cool idea...me i believe anything can be made out of free pallets!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! So far they love it, all snuggled up inside. We haven't had rain yet so I can't check for leaks to seal it up if needed.


----------

